# Самый легкий готово-выборный баян



## qwark (8 Июн 2015)

Подскажите, существуют ли облегченные модели 4х голосых готово-выборных  баянов?
Из существующих, какой самый легкий?


----------



## oleg45120 (9 Июн 2015)

Victoria poeta piuma


----------



## vev (9 Июн 2015)

*oleg45120*,

Олег, а она вроде готовая, а готово-выборная это уже Cadenza и вес у нее уже около 12 кил


----------



## oleg45120 (9 Июн 2015)

vev писал:


> *oleg45120*,
> 
> Олег, а она вроде готовая, а готово-выборная это уже Cadenza и вес у нее уже около 12 кил


Я думаю, они и выборную пиуму сделают. Вес все равно ниже, чем у аналогов


----------



## qwark (9 Июн 2015)

Слышал что делают облегченные юпитера и русичи, интересно, на сколько они дороже


----------



## vev (9 Июн 2015)

*qwark']ссылка*, 
простите, а для чего облегченный именно ГОТОВО-ВЫБОРНЫЙ инструмент может вообще понадобиться? Ну стоя - понятно, чем легче, тем лучше, но кто на выборке играет стоя. Репертуар вроде этого не требует?


----------



## qwark (9 Июн 2015)

Просто требуется один баян на все случаи жизни - и для концертмейстерства и для сольного обучения


----------



## MAN (10 Июн 2015)

vev (09.06.2015, 22:51) писал:


> Ну стоя - понятно, чем легче, тем лучше, но кто на выборке играет стоя?


 Сейчас может и никто, а вот Гридин Виктор Фёдорович в своё время играл. Причём его шестирядные готово-выборные "Тулы" , похоже, отнюдь не были облегчёнными. По словам нынешнего руководителя "России" Дмитрия Дмитриенко, в распоряжении которого находится сейчас по крайней мере один из тех уникальных гридинских баянов, вес этого инструмента около 20 кг.


----------



## qwark (10 Июн 2015)

Производители отечественных баянов наверное даже и не думают о здоровье исполнителей. Даже если играешь чаще сидя, постоянное поднимание и тягание тяжелого баяна сажает спину и поясницу.
 А когда приходится играть стоя - чем тяжелее баян, тем скорее настанет "пипец" позвоночнику. 
Еще говорят, что тягание тяжелого левого полукорпуса вредно для сердца. Его надо делать легче.Здоровье дороже. Да и устаешь быстрее, ворочая его.


----------



## MAN (10 Июн 2015)

qwark (10.06.2015, 12:48) писал:


> Производители отечественных баянов наверное даже и не думают о здоровье исполнителей.


 Зато о нём явно позаботились те, кто догадался применять в концертной практике фонограммы. Ведь их использование способно полностью решить проблемы музыкантов с вредными для их здоровья физическими нагрузками, поскольку инструмент в этом случае в принципе может быть любым, вплоть до абсолютного муляжа, главное, чтобы он имел эффектную внешность, а, вместо того, чтобы подвергать себя статическим нагрузкам от висящего на плечах тяжеленного инструмента, баянисты и аккордеонисты во время своих выступлений могут свободно заниматься полезнейшей для их здоровья ритмической гимнастикой.


----------



## DiegoVaz3 (10 Июн 2015)

Проблема такова - хочется инструмент с диапазоном побольше, многоголосный, с голосами хорошего какчества, с ломаной декой и выборкой, и при этом легкий, дешевый и эргономичный. Придется чем-то поступиться.


----------



## qwark (10 Июн 2015)

есть легкое и прочное дерево - бальза, если бы делали баяны их него, баян весил бы на пару кг легче


----------



## Slawa (10 Июн 2015)

Самый легкий готово-выборный баян - roland fr-1xb. Он, конечно, не акустический, а электро или цифровой. Но для занятий очень даже приятный инструмент. Особенно, если не классику играть, а эстраду.


----------



## vev (10 Июн 2015)

*DiegoVaz3*,

у Игоря Губермана есть замечательное стихотворение, начинающееся с: "Моей бы " и дальше про державушку... Почитайте... Ну не бывает все, задешево, сегодня...


----------



## oleg45120 (11 Июн 2015)

*qwark*, Я бы для концертмейстерства купил недорогой маленьких легкий баян.


----------



## qwark (11 Июн 2015)

Дело в том что нужен именно концертный четырехголосный баян.Если мы сейчас возьмем просто готовый, то второй такой же выборный не потянем 
Поэтому ищем легкий вариант "все в одном"


----------



## DiegoVaz3 (11 Июн 2015)

Рекомендую собирать каталоги всех фирм, многие из которых можно скачать, и штудировать все модели. Может, что-то прояснится. А также определиться с целями - может сойдет трёхголосный прямодечный, с выборкой на 96 басов. Вроде и легкий, и все есть. А может, подкопить денег и купить и готово-выборный баян, и эстрадный кнопочный аккордеон.


----------



## glory (26 Июл 2015)

То что Вам нужно - это" Россия". И четырехголосый, и выборный, и легче чем аналоги, и недорого...


----------



## Gross (26 Июл 2015)

glory/ писал:


> То что Вам нужно - это" Россия". И четырехголосый, и выборный, и легче чем аналоги, и недорого...


известный мне экземпляр "России" весит 14,7 кг, а недорого бывает только неважнецкое качество.


----------



## diletant (28 Июл 2015)

Купить 2 концертных китайца,подобрать их по весу и цене:один г/в,другой-готовый.
Мой сын так сдавал экзамены еще в ДМШ комиссии:обработки-на готовом,потом пересаживался на г/в
для классики.Это дешевле наших брендов (Юпитер и др. ).


----------

